# Mailproblem



## Dy0nisus (9. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben mit unserem ISPConfig - Server ein erhebliches Problem. Seit eines Hardware - Defekts (Server wurde nicht sauber heruntergefahren) werden Mails weder zugestellt, noch versendet.

Hier die Meldung aus dem mail.log:


```
Oct  9 17:29:28 h740154 postfix/qmgr[3881]: fatal: qmgr_move: update active/8A65C11002F time stamps: Operation not permitted
```
Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2007)

Hi,

hast Du die Festplatte mal mit fdisk gecheckt? Vielleicht ist die /var Partition wg. Dateisystemfehlern nur read-only gemounted.

Um den Server neu zu starten inkl. fdisk check, kannst Du den Folgenden Befehl versuchen:

shutdown -rF


----------



## Dy0nisus (9. Okt. 2007)

hilft leider nicht


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2007)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/spool/postfix/

und den Inhalt der Datei /etc/postfix/main.cf (Kommentare bitte entfernen).


----------



## Dy0nisus (10. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Til!

Inhalt von ls -la /var/spool/postfix/


```
insgesamt 360
drwxr-xr-x 20 root    root       4096 2007-05-28 00:22 .
drwxr-xr-x  5 root    root       4096 2007-01-12 00:40 ..
drwx------ 18 postfix root      98304 2007-10-05 09:15 active
drwx------ 18 postfix root       4096 2007-10-05 09:06 bounce
drwx------  2 postfix root       4096 2007-01-12 00:40 corrupt
drwx------ 18 postfix root       4096 2007-06-20 00:10 defer
drwx------ 18 postfix root       4096 2007-06-20 00:10 deferred
drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 2007-10-09 23:59 etc
drwx------  2 postfix root       4096 2007-01-12 00:40 flush
drwx------  2 postfix root       4096 2007-01-12 00:40 hold
drwx------ 18 postfix root     184320 2007-10-10 14:02 incoming
drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root       4096 2007-10-09 23:59 lib
drwx-wx--T  2 postfix postdrop   4096 2007-10-10 13:59 maildrop
drwxr-xr-x  2 postfix root       4096 2007-06-05 14:06 pid
drwx------  2 postfix root       4096 2007-10-09 23:59 private
-rw-------  1 root    root       1024 2007-10-10 13:32 prng_exch
drwx--s---  2 postfix postdrop   4096 2007-10-09 23:59 public
drwx------  2 postfix root       4096 2007-01-12 00:40 saved
drwx------  2 postfix root       4096 2007-06-16 14:42 trace
drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root       4096 2007-01-12 00:40 usr
drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root       4096 2007-01-12 00:45 var
```
Inhalt von /etc/postfix/main.cf 


```
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no
append_dot_mydomain = no
myhostname = h740154.serverkompetenz.net
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_command =
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
home_mailbox = Maildir/
virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
inet_protocols = ipv4
```
grüße


----------



## Dy0nisus (11. Okt. 2007)

Problem scheint gelöst!

Das Verzeichnis /var/spool/postfix selbst war nicht eigentum von postfix, sondern von root ... nachdem dies geändert und postfix neu gestartet wurde, legte der server gleich los und arbeitet nun die mail que ab ...

vielen dank till!


----------

